# H3 vs H4 lumen output



## karlosk98 (Aug 24, 2007)

I plan to purchase a 55w or 100w spotlight but dont know wether to choose one with an h3 or h4 bulb. 

Which of them deliver more lumen output, if so?

Thanks.


----------



## electromage (Aug 26, 2007)

H3 and H4 describe the size and shape of the bulb and the base. I'm fairly sure that the packaging has little to do with the overall light output. If the H3 is 55W and the H4 is 100/?W (they are dual filament), the H4 is definitely going to put out more light. As long as the wattage is the same between them, as well as the filament material and gas mix in the bulb, the light output should be very nearly identical.

Hope that helps.


----------



## LED61 (Aug 26, 2007)

H4 is 60 watts, dual filament as mentioned. I'm surprised it is being used in a spotlight. Generally H3 is used in spotlights, but I may be wrong. Any lumen difference between the two would probably be insignificant. And both types of bulbs may be manufactured to a higher wattage other than OEM automotive use.


----------



## billybad (Aug 28, 2007)

H4 bulbs goes up to 160/100 watt this is the bulb I use in my thor:nana:


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 29, 2007)

I think the most powerful H4 you can get is 170/100W or 160/100W, don't remember...
and the most powerful H3 is 130W...


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 30, 2007)

You picqued my curiosity so I checked some automotive headlamp spec sheets.

H7 1650 lm @ 55W 30 lm/W
H4 1895 lm @ 60W 32 lm/W
H1 1780 lm @ 55W 32 lm/W

The output does appear to differ but is very close. Bear in mind these specs might not carry over to non-automotive "H" lamps, such as the Halopower lamp used in the Thors, as these say not for automotive use right on the lamp...


----------



## billybad (Sep 2, 2007)

*H4 160 /90 Watt (RW590) *

for an Intense White Light and Ultra High Power Beam for extended view..... Easy fit bulb upgrade pack.
High Quality Quartz Glass with UV Cut so ideal for plastic headlamps. 90 Watt Dip Beam and 160 Watt Main Beam


these are the bulbs I use. I dont think h3s go that high lol in case your wondering they arnt street leagle for cars in us but great for spotlights:thumbsup:


----------



## carlo2305 (Sep 4, 2007)

For maximum throw on a spotlight use H1 (100 or 130W) or H4 (100, 130, 160 and 170W), both have vertical filament, but on H4 the high beam filament only is useful. H3 are shorter, have horizontal filament and it's difficult to get a long pencil beam. Highest luminosity I've xperienced was with Philips Rally H4 and H3 at 100W, better than other makes bulbs with higher wattage.
Carlo


----------



## kaos42_ze (Oct 5, 2007)

Where can the 170W H4 be purchased ?

I have a Thor-like flash light.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 7, 2007)

check out the PIAA line of replacement bulbs, their ultrawhite and special coatings on their bulb are unreal. 160watts is the max i do believe... for both their h3 and h4 but there is NO comparison to a standad h3 / h4 of the same wattage. The PIAA's (about $100 - 200 for a set of bulbs) are the best you cna buy. Pure white light, makes regular bulbs look like dull orange light with a dead battery...


----------



## LED61 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> check out the PIAA line of replacement bulbs, their ultrawhite and special coatings on their bulb are unreal. 160watts is the max i do believe... for both their h3 and h4 but there is NO comparison to a standad h3 / h4 of the same wattage. The PIAA's (about $100 - 200 for a set of bulbs) are the best you cna buy. Pure white light, makes regular bulbs look like dull orange light with a dead battery...


 
Special coating ? not to be rood, but how can this be of help in output ? Any coating on the envelope would decrease lumen output right ?


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 7, 2007)

i dont know what they use, to be quite honest....but their bulbs are incredibly bright (out the front on the road) compared to a regular bulb


----------



## carlo2305 (Oct 8, 2007)

The highest output I've tried with dual filament H4 bulb is IPF (same product as PIAA) with 170/100W. It's very bright as installed on a "Super Rally" 930 IPF spot lamp (clear glass) but imo not brightest. Philips 100W I have on a "Cyclops-like" spotlight is slightly brighter. The same is for H3, 100W by Philips are the brightest. I read once that the 130W H1 bulbs made by Phoenix were the highest at 3600lm, but they are not in offer any longer. Tried one of them in a spotlight but I was not particularly impressed.
Carlo 

P.S. forget special coatings, you only waste money !


----------



## billybad (Oct 10, 2007)

hell if they cost cost 100 dollars a pair just go to sams club and buy a sc hid light and u know u got more out put lol :twothumbs


----------

